# You know you're obsessed with rabbits when...



## mdith4him (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, you know those funny lists of "You know you're obsessed with _____ when...?" I can't find one for rabbit lovers! I think we should make our own :biggrin:

*You know you're obsessed with rabbits when...

*-...you shop in the baby toys aisle even though you don't have a (human!) baby.
-...you carry a list of rabbit-safe veggies in your purse to the grocery store.
-...the majority of veggies in your grocery cart aren't for you.
-...their cage/pen/enclosure gets bigger and bigger and bigger until it sort of takes over a huge part of your house.
-...your friends ask why you have cord protectors on all your cords and have gates up blocking various things like baseboards, etc.

OK, I'm sure you guys can think of more!! Add to the list!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 22, 2012)

.....you can pick up rabbit poop with your bare hand like it's nothing...


----------



## mdith4him (Jun 22, 2012)

...when you see a round brown thing under the kitchen table and have to think, "Is that a poop or a Cocoa Puff?"


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 22, 2012)

When you spend all your weekends going to rabbit shows while your other friends have a uhhh LIFE 
LOL


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 22, 2012)

When you spend more on vet bills than medical bills.

When you go shopping at the pet store to cheer up rather than buying clothes.

When you nap in your bunny's enclosure rather than your bed so they can have company.

When you see Dolly Pardon and think to yourself, look at her dewlap!

When your co-workers can't stand to hear one more too cute bunny story.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 22, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:

:laugh:


> When you see Dolly Pardon and think to yourself, look at her dewlap!.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 22, 2012)

:yeahthat: When you look for rabbit figurines when traveling and on Vacations. When you go shopping and buy more stuff for the bunnies than for yourself. There's lots more!


----------



## larryng (Jun 22, 2012)

When you planned month's in advance to take a two week vacation to get your rabbit spayed.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 22, 2012)

I know im obsessed because......

I find myself passing by free growing "weed areas" in our neighborhood staring intently for a treat. Before Agnes it was just a bunch of weeds, now it's a gold mine!

Scoff at my husband for throwing away toilet paper rolls, pop boxes and phone books. Hello-o..those aren't garbage!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 22, 2012)

You won't let anyone mow a large section of your lawn, because it has a wonderful supply of clover and dandelions. Everyone else's lawns in the neighbourhood are neat and tiny and yours looks like an empty lot. All of your furniture has large pieces of non chewable plastic protectors wrapped around the bases so that your baby cannot chew the furniture, not because it looks bad but he might get sick. All your leather furniture has non slip bath mats on the seats to protect them from bunny claws and allow "precious" to run across them. You have a night light in your bedroom so that you can see your bunny at night and not step on him while going to the bathroom (even though you prefer to sleep in the dark, on some occasions you sleep with the weather channel on mute because the bunny was
feeling restless or sick.)


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 23, 2012)

YOU KNOW YOU'RE OBSESSED WITH RABBITS... 

..when you shop in a pet shop because it's funner than shopping for yourself..

..When you mum tells you to 'shut up about those rabbits'..

..When in every shop, you say, 'awh the bunnies would love 
that' and then end up buying it...

..When people stare at you because of the amount of veg you have in your trolley..

..When there is more space in the fridge for the bunnies food, than mine..

..When you walk past wicker baskets and see them as bunny toys not baskets..

..When your friends start calling you 'one of them people' aha..

..When you need to get somewhere but are usually late because you bunny sits there looking at you, telling you not to go, so they need a proper goodbye.. 

..When people ask what you want for your birthday, and you say 'some rabbit toys and food' because your birthday will be so much happier when your bunnies are happy..

Aha, there's loads more i could say but my post was getting way to long! aha


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 23, 2012)

When all you can talk about is your rabbits to everyone you see and meet


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 23, 2012)

:yeahthat: lol and when you block half the house off for run time!!


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 23, 2012)

the majority of veggies in your grocery cart aren't for you.
Haha so true


----------



## cwolfec (Jun 24, 2012)

...when I come home I greet my bunnies before my husband


----------



## BunBuns Human (Jun 25, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> .....you can pick up rabbit poop with your bare hand like it's nothing...


Gotta edit that a tad bit. See how lucky you are?


> .....you can pick up rabbit poop out of your bed with your bare hand like it's nothing...and just be thankful that your newly rescued bunny didn't pee in your face again.



Sweetie* wrote: *


> When all you can talk about is your rabbits to everyone you see and meet


Doesn't everyone? You say it as if it's a bad thing!

On the other hand, I am getting more strange looks lately.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 25, 2012)

When youtake turns esting with your bun...totally disgusts hubby


----------



## wendymac (Jun 25, 2012)

Love them!!

....when you have no room in your freezer because it's filled with frozen water bottles to keep the bunnies cool


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 25, 2012)

when you kick your kids out of their own room because its the only bunny proofed room for the buns to run in! LOL!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 27, 2012)

When people say that you let the bunnies rule you LOL

When you rush home and get all excited to see your bunnies precious faces..


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 27, 2012)

1357rabbitlover wrote:


> ..When you need to get somewhere but are usually late because you bunny sits there looking at you, telling you not to go, so they need a proper goodbye..quote]
> 
> 
> :yeahthat:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 27, 2012)

you know you're obsessed when...

your husband asks you what you want for your birthday and your response is:

"A kickbutt xpen for my buns" 

LOL - happened this morning


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 27, 2012)

You turn your garden and adjoining utility shed into a bunnery, after removing every single plant from said garden and grassing the whole thing.


----------



## mdith4him (Jun 27, 2012)

*cwolfec wrote: *


> ...when I come home I greet my bunnies before my husband


:lookaround I don't do this...not at all...

LOL, these are so funny, guys! 

You know you're obsessed with rabbits when...
-half your birthday and Christmas wish lists are bunny-related items.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 27, 2012)

lol...when you dont want to be gone too long from home because your buns are stuck in cages when your not there...


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 27, 2012)

..when you dread and try to get out of taking any trips because the buns can't come along. Not to add the part about worrying yourself sick baout them the whole time.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 27, 2012)

my goodness.. reading all these things and realizing you all are describing me is well.. a reality. i'm bunny obsessed for sure. LOL


----------



## BunBuns Human (Jun 30, 2012)

When the question: "Do I smell like bunny pee?" replaces "Do I have BO?" as your number one personal hygiene issue.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 30, 2012)

lol YES! ^^


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 1, 2012)

When your buns each have their own bedroom....that you call the "wabbitats".:shock:

These are all so funny!:biggrin:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jul 1, 2012)

...when you tell your kids they can't eat the vegetables
...when you have a closet full of bunny toys


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 1, 2012)

When you go to a conference for work and connect with other bunny people because you just can't help yourself, the stories just pop out againt your will!


----------



## mochajoe (Jan 13, 2013)

These are hilarious!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 13, 2013)

When you go to the supermarket and most of the stuff in your basket is for them not you lol
You just have to show your cute bun photos to everyone.


----------



## Moochyesh (Jan 13, 2013)

You tell your human kids to get their sister ready for the vet...

Your purse looks more like a Bunny diaper bag than a purse...


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 13, 2013)

When your friends pick hay off your clothes every time you show up in public.


----------



## Hkok (Jan 13, 2013)

....you can pick up rabbit poop with your bare hand, and discuss the firmness with your partner

....when you refer to your rabbit as "my youngest"


----------



## lauratunes12 (Jan 13, 2013)

When your rabbit(s) have a better diet than you do. 

Agree with the picking up poop. My stepmom freaks when we have Faith out and she poops all over. (we clean it up, she just doesnt like the thought of poop touching the floor at all) I'm like "what, it's just poop! See? *picks it up*"


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 14, 2013)

It is so funny reading all these and I can see everyone saying...yeah I do that. 

Yes, my rabbits eat better than I do and have a far better diet....
Hay gets everywhere now, I´ve got over that...
When your friends pick hair off my clothes...who cares 
Rabbit poop, it´s a part of daily life now, I always ooh and ahh over how perfect it looks

Did I tell you I don´t have a life beyond my bunnies :inlove:


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 14, 2013)

These are all soooo true and describe me, EXCEPT I will NOT pick up rabbit poop with my bare hand. I will always use a small broom OR the shop vac. 

Here is one... when the majority of your cleaning is bunny related...
...You own a shop vac to pick up bunny poop or hay...
...you find rabbit poop on top of your dryer and wonder how that EVER got there...
...when you find hay and bedding in your bed on a nightly bases and do not think much about it...


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jan 14, 2013)

When you spend more on the lagamorphs than you... 
When you get called insane... 
When you can only dream about that new toy or cage addition... 
When you have stuff everywhere for bunny-proofing...
When your rabbits have more stuff than you...


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 14, 2013)

When the lady checking you out at the grocery store says you eat terribly healthily and asks if you are a vegetarian, and you have to say no it is all for your rabbit...


----------



## Vosify (Jan 14, 2013)

- When you'r asked what you want for Christmas, and you say rabbit stuff. (mistake because I got a bunch of stuff thats not good for my bunnies :/

-When you take your bunnies to work with you


----------



## Tohkie (Jan 15, 2013)

You know you're obsessed with rabbits .... when you really truly enjoy the smell of your rabbit.

I just recently discovered I love the way my rabbit smells haha...


----------



## Kayblebug (Oct 26, 2019)

When you buy a pack n play and onesies for their recovery during spay surgery....

Someone asked me “aww, how old is your baby?” 
I grinned and said 8 months.
She never specified that she was talking about a _human_ baby.....


----------



## DelawareRunner (Oct 27, 2019)

My rabbit is my phone's screensaver. Husband of seventeen years doesn't even mind, haha. I also put her needs above mine--always.


----------



## Rosy (Oct 27, 2019)

when u raid ur moms fridge for your bun and ur mom wonders where all her salad stuff went...


----------



## Rosy (Oct 27, 2019)

when ur buns room is cleaner than urs...


----------



## Rosy (Oct 27, 2019)

DelawareRunner said:


> My rabbit is my phone's screensaver


same here. also my screensaver on my laptop


----------



## Rosy (Oct 27, 2019)

wondering how ur bun is doing the whole time ur away...


----------



## Gelly (Oct 27, 2019)

When you shop in human stores but look out for anything that a bunny could enjoy or get use out of


----------



## Buttercup808 (Oct 27, 2019)

When the living room has become the bunny room. It's nice watching TV and the bunnies lounging out on the TV console


----------



## Rosy (Oct 27, 2019)

Gelly said:


> When you shop in human stores but look out for anything that a bunny could enjoy or get use out of


totally do this...


----------



## April LD (Oct 30, 2019)

YEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!! 

Grocery Store shopping for the month and you are like - OHHH Salads, I need like 3 kinds, OOOH, is there Dandilion here today??? Looking over the Cilantro -  NOT GOOD ENOUGH TO FEED THE BUNS ...

You have 4 (BIG) amazon boxes full of chew toys, sticks, treats, 3 plastic bins full of fleece, hairballs EVERYWHERE - Even though you JUST VAC'd or Swept , 7 hours cleaning cages/potties, and you still need to get all the buns outside to run! Your garage smells like HAY

Every morning feeding them asking how their night was , giving everyone pets/love, telling them to have a good day, I Love You ALL and will be back soon, be good, and of course coming home and telling them I'm home! 

When cooking chicken on the oven and they are FREAKING OUT telling them it's ok, it's chicken (only 4 of mine freak out when we cook chicken in a frying pan on the stove)! 

And the good night ritual...pets/love, and good nights and I Love You's....

I LOVE THEM SO MUCH! 

CRAZY BUN LADY


----------



## Elizabella (Oct 31, 2019)

When you have an indoor herb garden for your bun bun. Not for cooking


----------



## ThePelletnator (Oct 31, 2019)

Elizabella said:


> When you have an indoor herb garden for your bun bun. Not for cookingView attachment 43806


It's ok to grab a leave or two of basil for the spaghetti sauce. I'm sure the bun wouldn't mind it if it makes you happy.


----------



## ThePelletnator (Oct 31, 2019)

Rosy said:


> wondering how ur bun is doing the whole time ur away...


I can relate.... it's not that you think about the husband/wife/kids/dogs/cats, it's always about the bunnies.


----------



## Catlyn (Oct 31, 2019)

cheryl said:


> When you rush home and get all excited to see your bunnies precious faces..


That is SO me. My parents really don't mind my bun so i go to him before going literally home. Cause they wont get him a companion jntil he lives completely with me.


----------



## Aira (Nov 1, 2019)

When 90% of the photos you take are of the bunnies. And when people ask you to show photos of your trip you can’t find them because they are buried among bun pictures.


----------



## Kayblebug (Nov 2, 2019)

Elizabella said:


> When you have an indoor herb garden for your bun bun. Not for cookingView attachment 43806


NEED NEED NEED


----------

